# More experimenting



## norman vandyke (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks like Russian olive burl likes orange or at least I like orange resin in ROB.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow Norm - Thats beautiful. Is it dyed resin or just dye?


----------



## norman vandyke (Jan 24, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow Norm - Thats beautiful. Is it dyed resin or just dye?


Dyed resin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 24, 2016)

Good work on those.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jan 24, 2016)

It's tough getting them to have even color. Not sure it's entirely possible with ROB. Still looks cool though, imo.


----------

